# Illinois vs #1 Ohio; Can Illinois return the favor?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So... Ohio State is on their way to another pefect season... but have two very difficult tests left on the year....


Illinois is going to Ohio State this weekend.... 
If the polls where top 30... Illinois would be #29 in the AP... so they are no longer the doormat of the league...

They have an explosive running game, that if it gets in rhytmn.... 
And now, they have a marginal to average pass game that has to be respected... and that is going to help the running attack....

And Ohio State is..... Ohio State their 2007 resume is all out there... and they have backed it up for the most part every week.


So threeish years ago... Ohio State Basketball ended the Illini's perfect season (before NC ended their "perfect" season)..... can the Illini football team, return the favor and end Ohio State's perfect season and put a major kink into their BCS plans....


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i voted for the Illini....hope they can pull it off...
whats the weather suppose to be like up there


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I got to vote for the home team. So, I voted for the Illini. But, it will be tough.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FYI: The game is at Ohio State


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ccr1958 said:


> i voted for the Illini....hope they can pull it off...
> whats the weather suppose to be like up there


Weather.com

57 High, Low of 40... 10% chance of rain


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

As much as I *want * to see my _alma mater_ win, I cannot see Illinois beating Ohio State. I voted for OSU, but I'm still pulling for my Illini!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've watched both play in person. Illinois is explosive but very mistake prone. Ohio State has more talent and doesn't make many mistakes. And the game is at Columbus.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Regardless of where the game is, I just believe OSU is too dominating. I fear Illinois will get blown out.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Illinois will win

Ohio State is overrated and will lose before the season is over so the national championship game will be Oregon and LSU. They are the best two teams in the country.

BTW I don't like either one so that is not the reason I am saying that.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I seriously doubt the Illini will win, even though I'd sure love to see it! But LSU as one of the best two teams? Ha! They're so overrated it's not even funny.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I seriously doubt the Illini will win, even though I'd sure love to see it! But LSU as one of the best two teams? Ha! They're so overrated it's not even funny.


Why not?

Wisconsin has OSU down until the 4th quarter....

OSU can be beatten.....

And the Illini did enough throwing on Saturday night... to make OSU at least respect the pass (at least at the start of the game).

Illinois has a pretty good defense.... I am not saying they can shutout Ohio State... but it is not like they are going to roll over and play dead...

Eliminate the mistakes and they can compete....


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually, Wisconsin rolled over halfway through the 3rd quarter. The Illini had the luxury of facing a team ranked #116 of 116 in defense. Maybe it's the White Sox fan in me: I'm always pessimistic about my favorite teams, whether it be my _alma mater_ Illinois or my White Sox.

At least this much is certain: Ron Zook is far and away better than Turner was. Turner single-handedly virtually destroyed the Illinois football program; and how is he rewarded following his firing? The Bears hire him. But that's another thread, and one that'd get me all riled up for other reasons.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Actually, Wisconsin rolled over halfway through the 3rd quarter. The Illini had the luxury of facing a team ranked #116 of 116 in defense. Maybe it's the White Sox fan in me: I'm always pessimistic about my favorite teams, whether it be my _alma mater_ Illinois or my White Sox.
> 
> At least this much is certain: Ron Zook is far and away better than Turner was. Turner single-handedly virtually destroyed the Illinois football program; and how is he rewarded following his firing? The Bears hire him. But that's another thread, and one that'd get me all riled up for other reasons.


I didn't say they got "healthy"... but at least the passing game was on spot enough that Ohio State has to respect the threat... and not just put 8 in the box to stop the run..

Turner just complete the downward spiral of the Illini football program.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I think he put the finishing touches on the program. Moreover, I believe he was the worst head coach they've had in at least the last 30 years, if not one of the worst ever. One need only to look at his horrible play calling for Bears games--even last year--to see how bad he is as a coach in general.

Now if we can only get Bruce Weber to be half as good recruiting-wise as his football counterpart is, the Illini would be on the map big time!


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I think OSU wins by 25-30

It may be close for one half but that is it


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

YES!!!! 
ILL


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

*go Illini!!!!!!!*:goodjob: :icon_da:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes Illinois wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There was not a lot of us picked them but they got it done. 

I told everyone OSU was over rated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes Illinois wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was not a lot of us picked them but they got it done.
> 
> I told everyone OSU was over rated.


I don't think they were "over rated".

Illinois litterally played a perfect game...
And OSU, didn't... they made more mistakes (or were forced into more mistakes)... they have have the ENTIRE season basically...

This is BIG time payback for OSU knocking of the Illini Basketball team of their perfect season.... with sugar on top, as OSU's chances of being #1 at the end of the year, is basically NILL (while the basketball Illini still had a shot for #1)

Dam shame that Illinois couldn't hold on and win against Michigan and had a brain-fart against Iowa.... They still won't be in the RoseBowl...

But that have a great chance in playing in a marquee bowl game.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl I didn't mean overrated like they should not be in the top 25 or anything. But I think they should have been more like number 5 to 8. 

I just think Oregon should be in the national championship and now they have a chance to be.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I like how someone voted for Illinois after the game is over. It was 7 now it is 8.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> I like how someone voted for Illinois after the game is over. It was 7 now it is 8.


Well I can fix that... and poll closed


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> YES!!!!
> ILL


*IN**I*


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I never thought we could do it, but I'm one proud alumnus!!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Put this Illinois Win and Ohio State Football loss in your pipe and smoke it all you Ohio State Fans. You're Over Rated BIG TIME. And Your Basketball team is gonna suck this year to without Greg Oden's.:lol: (Big Time Sarcasm)<<< Ohio State Football is done for a while. They won't be a factor no more. Florida Kicked Yaw'lls behinds in the BCS last year and there WILL BE NO BCS Title Game This year.


----------



## BradMan182 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not to be a jerk about the subject line but as an Ohio University alum I have to say the Buckeyes are Ohio STATE; the Bobcats are just "Ohio." In September 2008, though, the one and only Ohio will be winning in Columbus too!


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well I can fix that... and poll closed


promise, i didn't know the outcome when i voted, honest ***** 

i was preoccupied with big 12 games


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BradMan182 said:


> Not to be a jerk about the subject line but as an Ohio University alum I have to say the Buckeyes are Ohio STATE; the Bobcats are just "Ohio." In September 2008, though, the one and only Ohio will be winning in Columbus too!


Sorry... but I am pretty sure everyone knew we were talking about the Bobcasts


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Msguy said:


> Put this Illinois Win and Ohio State Football loss in your pipe and smoke it all you Ohio State Fans. You're Over Rated BIG TIME. And Your Basketball team is gonna suck this year to without Greg Oden's.:lol: (Big Time Sarcasm)<<< Ohio State Football is done for a while. They won't be a factor no more. Florida Kicked Yaw'lls behinds in the BCS last year and there WILL BE NO BCS Title Game This year.


Can we keep it a little civil.

Even I don't think Ohio State was "that over rated..."
They are still one heck of a football team.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry, late commer to this party! No I didn't think Illinois could do it. Hopefully they will not squander this opportunity (iow, beat NW!) and get to play in a New Year's Day bowl vs one of those SEC power houses. Florida sunshine here we come!


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> i voted for the Illini....hope they can pull it off...
> whats the weather suppose to be like up there


Yes!!


----------

